# It is not tree care related, but it is a real tragedy.



## lunger (Apr 12, 2011)

It just goes to show, no matter where you are or what you are doing you can't be to careful. This was someone's kid.

Man dies in pasta factory accident | Toronto & GTA | News | Toronto Sun


----------

